

Show HN: WebGL/ThreeJS game with source - nergal
https://www.chromeexperiments.com/experiment/saving-nemo

======
GFischer
Awesome, thanks for sharing.

Didn't work at first on my PC, but I definitely appreciate your sharing the
code.

Edit: worked after a refresh.

------
xigency
I like it, it's fun and simple. Good use of mouse controls, too.

I'm guessing this also works on tablets?

------
motyar
I lost my cursor, had to restart FireFox.

